# My Girls (1 pic :s)



## wellhello (Apr 29, 2013)

I am no photographer, and I took this (best of the 20+) a day after I got my girls...in March. I can rarely get a good pic unless they're asleep, or sleepy (mostly never?). 

This was in their "playpen" before moving them to the larger cage. They do like broccoli, which has a cameo. 

(L-R) Janie, Mary('s head, or the upside-down one/my nose faces NE in this pic), and Fattie (fka Sophie - she loves her foods).


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

is the one a self-black, stunning little critters.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh, they're adorable!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

So so cute!


----------



## Sydandmason (Apr 30, 2013)

Aww! How cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

too cute!


----------



## wellhello (Apr 29, 2013)

phatdaddy said:


> is the one a self-black, stunning little critters.


I'm not sure. New to the rat world, but Fattie's all black (or dark grey) except for a little white pattern on her belly, thin white rings around her little hands (looks like she's in a suit), and a pink tipped tail. 

They are wonderful girls with very unique personalities. I am so happy to have them!


----------



## karip (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh my gosh, they are cute. I love their blunt baby faces. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Very beautiful girls , they sound like alot of fun 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## wellhello (Apr 29, 2013)

It is ridiculous how quickly I came to love them. They've grown up so fast - no longer round-faced and tiny, rather sleek and shiny, long ladies!


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

So fun watching our little rats grow up 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RatBaby (Aug 30, 2013)

I love the all black one! I was thinking of getting an all black baby myself.


----------



## rofrix (Sep 26, 2013)

Such adorable little girls!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

